# a férjemék



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hogy definiálnátok "a férjemék/a feleségemék" kifejezést? Mi a pontos jelentése? Kik lehetnek a férjemék még a férjem/feleségem családján kívül? Esetleg hogy fordítanátok angolra? Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, rossz hírem van: sajna, ez az a helyzet, amikor kellene egy _példa_ (mondat vagy kifejezés), mert így nagyon a "levegőben lóg" az egész. 
Így csak elmélkedni lehetne, az pedig nem igazán a fórum dolga. (Bár kiadós és heves vitákra rettentő jó alkalmat adna, de sajna ez sem lehet célunk. )


----------



## francisgranada

Igaza van Zsannának, példa nélkül nehéz, de mégis egy gondolat:

Feltéve, hogy együtt élek a feleségemmel, a _feleségemék _kifejezés számora a múltra utal, vagyis a szüleire, esetleg nagyszüleire, testvéreire stb ... tehát nagyjából azokra, akikkel a feleségem gyerekkorában együtt élt. Tágabb értelemben, a családtagokon kívül, talán vonatkozhat a komornyikra, társalkodónőre stb. is  ....


----------



## tomtombp

Bizonyos konkrét kontextusban: a férjem/feleségem és akikkel jelenleg együtt van.
Pl.: A feleségem elment bevásárolni a fiunkkal/barátaival/rokonaival/akárkivel. Én mondhatom pl. a szomszédnak, aki átjön valamit, amiről csak a feleségem tud, kölcsönkérni, hogy: "Várj egy kicsit, a *feleségemék* nemsokára hazaérnek."


----------

